# Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Switch?



## DY14N (Nov 10, 2017)

What do you guys think? Now that Pokemon is officially moving to the Switch after Ultra Sun and Moon, which I have preordered, Animal Crossing is my only reason to still own my 3DS. I'm contemplating selling my 3DS for Switch games, but I'm wanting to know; do you guys think there'll be a core Animal Crossing Game? One like City Folk or New  Leaf, not one like Amiibo Festival and Happy Home Designer.

I've already milked New Leaf of all it's fun things to do MULTIPLE times, so the game is getting stale for me, so I doubt I'll have any regrets in the end if I DO sell my 3DS. But that doesn't mean I wont jump right onto the hype train when an Animal Crossing Switch game gets announced!


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 10, 2017)

If you look and check the option to customize your icon on the Switch, there are some Animal Crossing characters like K.K. and Isabelle (X-Files theme)

I totally think they will move Animal Crossing to the Switch, it's all just waiting at this point. Every Nintendo direct (especially when the spring season starts) I will always eagerly await them to give any news about Animal Crossing. I guess making a brand new game to the Switch supposedly from the ground up takes a while. Just have some patience.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 11, 2017)

To be honest, it would be just silly if they wouldn't make a main Animal Crossing game for the Switch. 
I was really disappointed that they didn't made a main AC game for the Wii U back then, amiibo Festival 
was just the worst thing ever. More and more people just waiting for an announcement and the Switch 
is also perfect for a main AC game in my opinion. Maybe we have luck and Nintendo will say something 
about it in 2018, not sure if we could get some news this year, as Pocket Camp is out (or will be out 
official soon) and they will probably focus more on this right now... It's just a question of time.


----------



## DY14N (Nov 11, 2017)

keybug55 said:


> If you look and check the option to customize your icon on the Switch, there are some Animal Crossing characters like K.K. and Isabelle (X-Files theme)
> 
> I totally think they will move Animal Crossing to the Switch, it's all just waiting at this point. Every Nintendo direct (especially when the spring season starts) I will always eagerly await them to give any news about Animal Crossing. I guess making a brand new game to the Switch supposedly from the ground up takes a while. Just have some patience.



Yeah, I saw a video pointing that out. If they just announced they would make an Animal Crossing for the Switch, I could rest easy knowing it's coming... Even if it does take a year or two.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Perry Berry said:


> To be honest, it would be just silly if they wouldn't make a main Animal Crossing game for the Switch.
> I was really disappointed that they didn't made a main AC game for the Wii U back then, amiibo Festival
> was just the worst thing ever. More and more people just waiting for an announcement and the Switch
> is also perfect for a main AC game in my opinion. Maybe we have luck and Nintendo will say something
> ...



That's basically what I've been saying. Although I just thought about something... Does this mean we'll have to pay for online just to visit someone elses' village? Will Dream Suite be the only FREE alternitave to going to a friends' village?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 11, 2017)

DY14N said:


> That's basically what I've been saying. Although I just thought about something...
> Does this mean we'll have to pay for online just to visit someone elses' village?
> Will Dream Suite be the only FREE alternitave to going to a friends' village?


Well, that's a good question. I guess we have to wait and see what Nintendo's plan for this
is. Right now it's hard to say how they will solve this or what they will do. :/


----------



## JCnator (Nov 11, 2017)

At this point, you'd be hard-pressed to not expect another mainline Animal Crossing installment on the popular Nintendo Switch within a few years from now. For starter, the hardware itself sold well over 7 millions units during its first 7 months, a fact that shouldn't be taken lightly especially when you've got a million-selling franchise.

To further cement my certitude, Nintendo at one point stated that Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp will be linked with the mainline Animal Crossing titles, implying that there is one in development on Nintendo Switch. Although the same company recently refused to confirm if that's still the case, my argument still stands.


By the way, if you've grown tired of Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I guess it's a good time to stop playing it and wait for that Switch game to come. That way, you'll be way more eager to play the next installment for a longer while.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 12, 2017)

i have hope for a switch game. i hope it comes within the next year or two! just today i got the urge to start a new town and i think it'd be amazing to do it on the switch


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 12, 2017)

Even though I would buy it regardless I think if there was AC for the Switch it would have to be something pretty fantastic. I remember when the trailer for New Leaf came out and I was so excited because the graphics were so amazing and the things you could do were way more exciting than what I could currently do in WW. But currently what can they do for the Switch? (I'm actually asking for opinions here. I really have no idea!) If somewhere down the track they make AC into VR then I'll be as excited as I was for New Leaf


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 13, 2017)

WynterFrost said:


> [...]But currently what can they do for the Switch? (I'm actually asking for opinions here. I really have no idea!) If somewhere down the track they make AC into VR then I'll be as excited as I was for New Leaf


Well, Mario Kart?s AC track looks AMAZING - I still hope they use the same graphics/style for AC Switch, although it sadly seems unlikely. Another thing they could add is outdoor furniture like in HHD (instead of (or additionally to) those clunky public works projects) that you can place and pick up however and whenever you please. Something else I?ve personally always wanted since the Gamecube version is transparent patterns, so you can make designs that aren?t squares. Designating spaces where villagers are allowed to build their houses (e.g. by setting down signs similar to those in WW) would be terrific, too^^ There is so much cool stuff they could add to the Switch version


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm sure they'll release an AC on the Switch eventually. I think PC is a setup for the next game, just like Fire Emblem Heroes was a setup for Shadows of Valentina and Fire Emblem Warriors.

It's just a matter of when. Personally I think they might announce it at E3 next year. I think the game will have to be like CF, WW, or NL. It's what the people want! NL was still their best selling AC game on the 3DS. We'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Tikikata (Nov 13, 2017)

It would be silly for them to not make a game for Switch. The system is "portable," and we know that Animal Crossing works best as a portable game. We're just playing the waiting game right now... Hopefully they announce something soon, or maybe at the next E3 (which is waaay too far away).


----------



## DY14N (Nov 14, 2017)

pocketbook said:


> I'm sure they'll release an AC on the Switch eventually. I think PC is a setup for the next game, just like Fire Emblem Heroes was a setup for Shadows of Valentina and Fire Emblem Warriors.
> 
> It's just a matter of when. Personally I think they might announce it at E3 next year. I think the game will have to be like CF, WW, or NL. It's what the people want! NL was still their best selling AC game on the 3DS. We'll just have to be patient.




Isn't New Lead their best selling AC game, period? Like, out of all the games, not just the 3DS games?


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Nov 19, 2017)

As others are saying, it truly is just a matter of time until Nintendo announces a main Animal Crossing game for Nintendo Switch.  The odds it doesn?t happen seem very small now that 1) Nintendo Switch is popular; 2) other traditionally handheld games (like Pok?mon, Ace Attorney, and Fire Emblem) are announcing new mainline titles for Switch; and 3) mainline Animal Crossing games skipped a Wii U release.  Also, given how long it?s been since _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ and how little Nintendo has announced for next year, there is reason to suspect a Switch Animal Crossing game could be on the sooner side of things.




WynterFrost said:


> Even though I would buy it regardless I think if there was AC for the Switch it would have to be something pretty fantastic. I remember when the trailer for New Leaf came out and I was so excited because the graphics were so amazing and the things you could do were way more exciting than what I could currently do in WW. But currently what can they do for the Switch? (I'm actually asking for opinions here. I really have no idea!) If somewhere down the track they make AC into VR then I'll be as excited as I was for New Leaf



The Switch hardware is significantly more powerful than the 3DS both in terms of graphics and systems potential.  If they leverage the hardware, they could implement lighting and level of detail that have simply been impossible up to now.  And with more processing to work with, they can choose to expand current functions (bigger town, more complex environments, more villagers in one area) or add totally new functions (more AI, more complex interactions, more direct or detailed world manipulations, or something less predictable).

Of course, they could just as easily take a safe and easy route and basically make a slightly improved Animal Crossing in HD (honestly, Pok?mon is more likely to take the safe route).  It?s hard to say for sure, but I think it?s safe to assume Nintendo will do something to make the upgrade worthwhile.  Nintendo has a pretty good track record of doing good things with their newest tentpole releases like Animal Crossing.  They?ve done well updating each Animal Crossing entry up to now, an thats with nothing close to the hardware jump like from 3DS to Switch.




DY14N said:


> Isn't New Lead their best selling AC game, period? Like, out of all the games, not just the 3DS games?



It?s close, but not quite.  _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ is second, a few hundred-thousand behind _Animal Crossing: Wild World_ (DS) which sold 11.75 million units.  However, _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ does have the highest attach rate with its respective system (3DS).


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Nov 21, 2017)

I thought of somethings! What if you are still able to costomize your character with the menu BUT there are deluxe haircuts that to still have to go to Harriet for. For example a two tone color, hair extensions, etc. (I don't want Harriet replaced by a something like a menu)

One downside: switch has no camera, no camera=no qr code reader no qr code reader= bad pattern makers are out of luck
(Although they could make another thing like that hhn for patterns)

I think paths should be like a pwp and you can have Isabelle have a drag n' drop where you place all the patterns in and they are automatically placed down. Also shouldn't be able kick them away. That way when a villager moves in on top it is automatically fixed no problem.

Different sections of town (kind of like Pocket Camp) one where the villagers live in, a beach, a city, the new area (new place introduced orchard maybe?), the campground, river area, quarry, island

Villager hotel 
Where you get to decorate each room acording to your preferance. Other mayor's can come and stay for a few days and hang out. Acasionally villagers will come here then you can ask them to move in

More shops or more inventory in shops
Ideas
Nook's homes is now a furniture store has 3 floors first and second are filled with 1 complete set of furniture (you must buy full set)
Third floor is where offices are and hha desk (basically new leaf nook's homes)

Timmy and Tommy own the new and improved Nookling Emporium they will continue to add more floors to the department store ending with a mall. Timmy and Tommy will both close their floor once a week to go and work at another shop to learn tricks of the trade

Club lol -> Shrunk funk theater
After you have collected enough records from K.K. Club lol will upgrade to Shrunk funk theater with a gift shop selling exclusive K.K. songs and items also the brand new K.K. series of furniture.

Ok motors: pocket camp ok motors


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 13, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> I thought of somethings! What if you are still able to costomize your character with the menu BUT there are deluxe haircuts that to still have to go to Harriet for. For example a two tone color, hair extensions, etc. (I don't want Harriet replaced by a something like a menu)
> 
> One downside: switch has no camera, no camera=no qr code reader no qr code reader= bad pattern makers are out of luck
> (Although they could make another thing like that hhn for patterns)
> ...



The switch HAS NO CAMERA??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chewy.7204 said:


> I thought of somethings! What if you are still able to costomize your character with the menu BUT there are deluxe haircuts that to still have to go to Harriet for. For example a two tone color, hair extensions, etc. (I don't want Harriet replaced by a something like a menu)
> 
> One downside: switch has no camera, no camera=no qr code reader no qr code reader= bad pattern makers are out of luck
> (Although they could make another thing like that hhn for patterns)
> ...



The switch HAS NO CAMERA??


----------



## John Wick (Jan 14, 2018)

Jumping the gun. 
I doubt they'll make an AC for a couple of years.


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh I hope they make one because then i would have more of a reason to buy the switch


----------



## John Wick (Jan 14, 2018)

Takashi said:


> Oh I hope they make one because then i would have more of a reason to buy the switch



It's the only reason I'd buy one.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 17, 2018)

If it isn't announced at e3 or earlier then I am done with Nintendo and their cheap laziness. Cut the amiibo too. That ruins the game.


----------



## RoRoShell (Jan 20, 2018)

they'd be crazy not to imo, with the graphics quality on the handheld screen and the ability to connect to your tv? that would get people who've somehow put it down since the gamecube version back for sure. And multiple controllers within one system? could add multiplayer modes within the game kind of like amiibo festival maybe, which wouldn't be as meh if it came alongside a larger game, and would let you play with friends who don't have their own ac game (so get them hooked and they'll buy their own and then you got a new person to connect with hehe)


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

After seeing pictures of the Animal Crossing track in Mario Kart, I REALLY have high hopes. 

I'm debating getting a Switch just for Mario Kart  just for that track! (And because I used to love Mario Kart.)


----------



## Holly... (Jan 23, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> After seeing pictures of the Animal Crossing track in Mario Kart, I REALLY have high hopes.
> 
> I'm debating getting a Switch just for Mario Kart  just for that track! (And because I used to love Mario Kart.)



Do it! If you have the cash, I mean. I originally bought mine for Mario Kart but I ended up getting BotW as well and I am obsessed! (my only gaming experience beforehand was The Sims and Animsl Crossing, so you don’t have to be a hardcore gamer to play it at all, even my younger sister loves it) 

Also considering Nintendo just did some licensing thing today, I think it’s almost time! A few months more until the announcement, maybe?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 23, 2018)

i think its a good chance of them revealing something about it sometime somewhat soonish since they filled a bunch of new trademarks for animal crossing <3


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2018)

Holly... said:


> Do it! If you have the cash, I mean. I originally bought mine for Mario Kart but I ended up getting BotW as well and I am obsessed! (my only gaming experience beforehand was The Sims and Animsl Crossing, so you don’t have to be a hardcore gamer to play it at all, even my younger sister loves it)
> 
> Also considering Nintendo just did some licensing thing today, I think it’s almost time! A few months more until the announcement, maybe?



I almost did get one for BOTW, but read it was hard and you keep dying in it. 

I'm not fond of games where you get stuck permanently, trying to do one thing.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I almost did get one for BOTW, but read it was hard and you keep dying in it.
> 
> I'm not fond of games where you get stuck permanently, trying to do one thing.



well yes you are gonna die a bunch on breathe of the wild but you are not gonna be stuck permanently you can go somewhere else if you are having trouble with some place and just do it another time.  it is very open world in that aspect that it doesnt force you to do one thing at a time or in any order


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> well yes you are gonna die a bunch on breathe of the wild but you are not gonna be stuck permanently you can go somewhere else if you are having trouble with some place and just do it another time.  it is very open world in that aspect that it doesnt force you to do one thing at a time or in any order



I've never played any Zelda, TBH. 
The older games look a lot like Pokemon. 
I used to play that. 

BOTW looks awesome though! 
What I really want, is AC on Switch. ^_^


----------



## creamyy (Jan 23, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I've never played any Zelda, TBH.
> The older games look a lot like Pokemon.
> I used to play that.
> 
> ...



Neither had I when I bought my switch along with breath of the wild. but it's an awesome and beautiful game that you can spend hours and hours on. But mann I really really want AC Switch, I am so ready for it!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2018)

creamyy said:


> Neither had I when I bought my switch along with breath of the wild. but it's an awesome and beautiful game that you can spend hours and hours on. But mann I really really want AC Switch, I am so ready for it!



You're talking me into it! 
Stop it!  D


----------



## Cascade (Jan 23, 2018)

Let's wait on E3 event this summer


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2018)

Cascade said:


> Let's wait on E3 event this summer



It's summer now in Australia. 

Oh no, June is summer over there. 
A long wait only to be let down.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 24, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> i think its a good chance of them revealing something about it sometime somewhat soonish since they filled a bunch of new trademarks for animal crossing <3



yep, that gave me hope!

here's an article about the trademarks for anyone who hasn't seen it yet: [link]


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2018)

Tinkalila said:


> yep, that gave me hope!
> 
> here's an article about the trademarks for anyone who hasn't seen it yet: [link]



Maybe for merchandise?


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 25, 2018)

My hope is that when they reveal it, it will be done already and ready for release. Don't tease us with a game that won't release for several years like you did with New Leaf, Nintendo.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 29, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> My hope is that when they reveal it, it will be done already and ready for release. Don't tease us with a game that won't release for several years like you did with New Leaf, Nintendo.



Same. None of this 3 year waiting post-announcement nonsense again.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 29, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> My hope is that when they reveal it, it will be done already and ready for release. Don't tease us with a game that won't release for several years like you did with New Leaf, Nintendo.



Same. None of this 3 year waiting post-announcement nonsense again.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 29, 2018)

Soigne said:


> Same. None of this 3 year waiting post-announcement nonsense again.



I'm pretty sure five years is long enough already. I really hope there's an announcement at E3 this year.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm so confused because over a year before the mobile app was released I heard that they wanted the mobile app to be compatible with a new Animal Crossing console game. I can not find an article like this anywhere, but I KNOW I've seen this before a long time ago.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> I'm so confused because over a year before the mobile app was released I heard that they wanted the mobile app to be compatible with a new Animal Crossing console game. I can not find an article like this anywhere, but I KNOW I've seen this before a long time ago.



same i remember hearing it before that they want them to be able to connect somehow


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2018)

I truly hope a new AC game isn't to do with pocket cramp! 

No way I'd buy that rubbish.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 2, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I truly hope a new AC game isn't to do with pocket cramp!
> 
> No way I'd buy that rubbish.


sounds like the only thing it will do with pocket camp is to get some items or something along those lines, nothing that will be game changing


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 2, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I truly hope a new AC game isn't to do with pocket cramp!
> 
> No way I'd buy that rubbish.


The only thing that could probably happen is that you get to transfer Pocket Camp Exclusive items over to the AC Switch, that's how I see it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't and WON'T play PC, ever. So if it's needed to obtain items in a Switch game, then I won't be playing AC for Switch either.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 2, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I don't and WON'T play PC, ever. So if it's needed to obtain items in a Switch game, then I won't be playing AC for Switch either.



So apparently, this one inconsequential detail will ruin Animal Crossing Switch forever for you. Brilliant opinion, I must say!

Seriously enough, how comes the existence of unlockable Pocket Camp items on the Switch iteration would detract that much your enjoyment? They'll very likely make up for a very small part of the overall package, and aren't going to be mandatory for enjoying the game. It's not like the Animal Crossing installments were begging you to achieve 100% completion to begin with.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So apparently, this one inconsequential detail will ruin Animal Crossing Switch forever for you. Brilliant opinion, I must say!
> 
> Seriously enough, how comes the existence of unlockable Pocket Camp items on the Switch iteration would detract that much your enjoyment? They'll very likely make up for a very small part of the overall package, and aren't going to be mandatory for enjoying the game. It's not like the Animal Crossing installments were begging you to achieve 100% completion to begin with.



Yep. It would ruin it. 
I'm sick of AC internet required aspects that never allow me, and a lot of others, to never complete the game. 

Streetpass. A complete waste. I never go out. 

HH Showcase. A massive waste of space. It will always be empty. :-/ 

Just because I prefer a solo game, and am not interested in internet interaction, doesn't make my opinion a bad one, because it differs from yours.  

I have only a mobile phone for internet, and have to pay a fortune for data. 

My opinion is a valid one.


----------



## ztc0611 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Yep. It would ruin it.
> I'm sick of AC internet required aspects that never allow me, and a lot of others, to never complete the game.
> 
> Streetpass. A complete waste. I never go out.
> ...



I think your opinion kind of ceases to be valid when you’re demanding the removal of popular features just because you personally cannot use them, but that’s probably just me. 


Anyways, I’m kind of expecting it to be announced between now and June (E3), and it to release between September and December of this year. New Leaf was a bit of a fluke with how long it’s announcement to release took. Also, if it arrives in September, it can be used to show off some of the fancy features of the new Nintendo Switch Online paid service. (Hopefully some aspects remain free )


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm not demanding anything!  

I truly don't care anymore. 

NL is great. 
I'll stick with that, and IF they make a decent AC for Switch without forced internet, and no gaping wastes of space like the HHA Showcase, then I may give it a whirl. 

My opinion IS valid. 
The only problem with _my_ opinion, is that it differs from _your_ opinion.


----------



## ztc0611 (Feb 4, 2018)

I hate to break it to ya, but there is a slim chance of multiplayer features being scaled back, they have only gotten more advanced with each game since the creation of the franchise.

But I’m a little confused on something: is there anything that actually forces you to connect online that effects the single player-only experience? All I can think of is...

the island (which still functions in single player but just less interesting)
the train station customizations
free DLC items (which have been done since wild world)
turnips (multiplayer isn’t really required, though)
non-native fruit (you can obtain them by mailing your own villagers, however)

Everything else major kind of keeps to it’s own side of the Single Player vs Multi Player (like the HHA showcase) split, or are fully functional with either. (Also some of this stuff can be done with local multiplayer, which doesn’t require internet)

I feel like in NL even without connecting online you get 90%+ of the content, and ACS will have to be a similar amount, because it’s a portable which can’t be trusted to always have internet. (and paid online)

But I do think stable internet is a norm now, and Animal Crossing has some amazing potential for expanded MP. I’m excited to see what they do to expand on it in the future.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2018)

My country never gets any DLC. (Australia). 

I'm just not interested in a communal game. 

I don't WANT to have to spend $100's in mobile data, to visit other towns, to unlock the upgrade. 

My card in NL has two gaping holes. Streetpass badge, and visiting other towns. 

I can't and don't, and shouldn't HAVE to visit 500 towns or whatever absurd amount, to complete the game. 

It costs me $10 each gig block for data, and I've gone through that in a day, just posting here! 

I have my mobile as a router to visit other towns. 
I'm a solo player. 

I stopped buying games in google play, because they require internet to log in!  

Login to WHAT? 

It's MY game, on MY phone! 

Nope. 
Not anymore. :-/ 

I'm out of this conversation now, as you won't change my thinking. 
I know the cost involved. (To me.)


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 5, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> My country never gets any DLC. (Australia).
> 
> I'm just not interested in a communal game.
> 
> ...



im sorry that it costs so much for you to have to play online, that part sucks
and its ok to have your opinion theres nothing wrong with it

but on the other hand do you want to let the next game be ruined because they include a way to make it so you can get a few items from another of their games? im certain it will be quite minor and wont be game changing
i myself am mostly single player in animal crossing and i didnt like the street pass thing in new leaf (i live in the middle of nowhere, and after about 6 months of trying to street pass someone i didnt get anyone)

The thing i can tell you is that the game will be fun single player and you really wont be missing much for not playing online


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 12, 2018)

It's honestly a matter of when, not if. But when it does come, I don't think it'll be the Animal Crossing as we know it now. Nintendo seems to be on a Reinvention kick right now, so I am willing to bet on Animal Crossing Switch being something grand in comparison to New Leaf, akin to what Breath of the Wild was to the Zelda series.

But no matter the direction they take, we're all in for something good.


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Feb 13, 2018)

I'd love to see some things return from New Leaf like:
being able to become Mayor
Everything that made New Leaf so Well-Loved
Resetti being Completely Optional

Here's what I'd like nintendo to add to Animal Crossing for Nintendo Switch:

Character Customization(Skin Tone, Eye Color, Eye Type, etc)
CO-OP Local Multiplayer
Ability to choose either to be Mayor(Like in New Leaf) or a Normal Citizen(Every game Pre-New Leaf)
 old & New Amiibo Compatibility(Like Being able to recieve Villagers based off of Revali, Marina, Pearl, Mipha, etc New Amiibo that came After New Leaf: Welcome Amiibo as well as Amiibo that were compatable with Welcome Amiibo)
Utilization of the Features of the Nintendo Switch(Ability to play on & Off TV; HD Rumble, Motion Controls, IR Camera, etc)
Removal of the Grass Deterioration featured from City Folk & Beyond


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Feb 13, 2018)

I'd love to see some things return from New Leaf like:
being able to become Mayor
Everything that made New Leaf so Well-Loved
Resetti being Completely Optional

Here's what I'd like nintendo to add to Animal Crossing for Nintendo Switch:

Character Customization(Skin Tone, Eye Color, Eye Type, etc)
CO-OP Local Multiplayer
Ability to choose either to be Mayor(Like in New Leaf) or a Normal Citizen(Every game Pre-New Leaf)
 old & New Amiibo Compatibility(Like Being able to recieve Villagers based off of Revali, Marina, Pearl, Mipha, etc New Amiibo that came After New Leaf: Welcome Amiibo as well as Amiibo that were compatable with Welcome Amiibo)
Utilization of the Features of the Nintendo Switch(Ability to play on & Off TV; HD Rumble, Motion Controls, IR Camera, etc)
Removal of the Grass Deterioration featured from City Folk & Beyond


----------



## John Wick (Feb 14, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> im sorry that it costs so much for you to have to play online, that part sucks
> and its ok to have your opinion theres nothing wrong with it
> 
> but on the other hand do you want to let the next game be ruined because they include a way to make it so you can get a few items from another of their games? im certain it will be quite minor and wont be game changing
> ...



You are missing the point. 

I don't *want to play online*.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> You are missing the point.
> 
> I don't *want to play online*.



So don't play online? It's not fair to punish/penalize others just because it's something you don't want. No reason everyone can't be happy


----------



## John Wick (Feb 14, 2018)

Jake said:


> So don't play online? It's not fair to punish/penalize others just because it's something you don't want. No reason everyone can't be happy



I'm not doing that. 
If anything, people are trying to push online play onto me.  

But it figures I'd be the one at fault.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> You are missing the point.
> 
> I don't *want to play online*.



_I CAN'T AND DO NOT WANT TO DO THING SO I DON'T WANT OTHERS TO DO THING EITHER!!_

Nintendo is only going to continue pushing Animal Crossing as their social game, and if Switch Online is going to be as big as they're hyping it up to be, then it only stands to reason that Animal Crossing Switch WILL make use of it to a great degree. The series has always been big on the social aspect even during the Gamecube days, and they grow more and more with each passing release. Yes it sucks that not everyone can take part in these features, but those that can't versus those that can makes up a very teeny, tiny fraction. Add to that that these social aspects thus far have only been extra flavoring on a completely contained single player experience, and you have absolutely zero reason to be reacting in such a way, let alone your "ME ME ME!" outbursts in this thread.

No one is trying to push online onto you anywhere from what I've read, but you on the other hand ARE playing the victim here and overreacting. Even going as far as supposedly leaving conversation only to come back with the same grandiose use of BBcode to punctuate your point. Take your Switch. Play Animal Crossing and enjoy yourself. Missing one or two items that are added after the fact to an already feature complete game should not, in any way, be a reason for anyone to miss out on an event that is to be the release of a high-definition portable Animal Crossing title. It's akin to refusing to play something like Xenoblade 2 or Breath of the Wild when they receive new, optional DLC story content a year after the fact. It didn't have any affect on the final package at the beginning and certainly won't have any affect later on.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I'm not doing that.
> If anything, people are trying to push online play onto me.
> 
> But it figures I'd be the one at fault.


Just do what you gotta do. I know you can't do online, and might never will, so don't do it, ever. It might not be a good thing for others, but it is to you.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 14, 2018)

Blue Cup said:


> _I CAN'T AND DO NOT WANT TO DO THING SO I DON'T WANT OTHERS TO DO THING EITHER!!_
> .



I never said that at all. 

I was speaking for myself.  

Ok. You win! 

Withdrawing.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> You are missing the point.
> 
> I don't *want to play online*.



i think you missed the point, i have never told you to play online, and its perfectly alright not to
what i was saying is that you wont have to play it online, if they do add any connectivity to pocket camp it will be minor and wont be game changing nor will you ever have to do it to enjoy the game
im sure the game will be extremely fun without online and shouldnt be discredited for something as minor as there being a possible connection to pocket camp for the people who play that


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 15, 2018)

God I only come here once every 5 years.
ACS needs more multiplayer, New Leaf had amazing multiplayer with the island and I met so many people from all around the world thanks to that.
More items, and more public works projects.
Don't make the map too big, but make it bigger.
More shops.
And the since the switch is region-free, no DLC can be locked to a certain country. No more 7-11 sets for 50millions bells.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 15, 2018)

Piezahummy said:


> And the since the switch is region-free, no DLC can be locked to a certain country. No more 7-11 sets for 50millions bells.


WAIT does that mean that certain holidays possibly won't be in the game?


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 15, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> WAIT does that mean that certain holidays possibly won't be in the game?



We don't know, but after the backlash they received when they removed the holidays from Wild World, I doubt they'll do that again. Especially considering they have been in every game since then.

Also what they were trying to say is that regional DLC - stuff that Nintendo sends directly to us via Pete - wouldn't exactly be regional due to being able to have multiple accounts spanning across different regions on a single Switch. They can still do location-based item giveaways like the 7-Eleven stuff since that required you to go to an actual store in order to get them.

What could potentially be a nail in the coffin for multiple region accounts is how they are going to handle town data on a single Switch. Will each profile get their own town? Or will every user be required to share a single town file? If so, how will that work when you can have several profiles on a single console.

Fans can also say goodbye to the days of owning multiple towns if the latter is the case, seeing as how Switch game save files are stored on the console itself as opposed to the game card, so having a digital copy of the game and a physical copy of the game will mean jack squat as they both share the same save file.


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2018)

Piezahummy said:


> God I only come here once every 5 years.
> ACS needs more multiplayer, New Leaf had amazing multiplayer with the island and I met so many people from all around the world thanks to that.
> More items, and more public works projects.
> Don't make the map too big, but make it bigger.
> ...


The last part isn't necessary true. The 7-11 set was only obtained by physically going to a Japanese 7-11 - so even if you had a Japanese game, unless you actually lived in Japan the DLC was still exclusive. Best Buy also had exclusive DLC obtained by going in-store but I think it may have had a global release as regular DLC later down the track, but the 7-11 stuff was exclusive to the store. Though the SSID trick did seem to work for the Best Buy DLC so it hypothetically _could_ work here if it were to happen again.


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 16, 2018)

Blue Cup said:


> We don't know, but after the backlash they received when they removed the holidays from Wild World, I doubt they'll do that again. Especially considering they have been in every game since then.
> 
> Also what they were trying to say is that regional DLC - stuff that Nintendo sends directly to us via Pete - wouldn't exactly be regional due to being able to have multiple accounts spanning across different regions on a single Switch. They can still do location-based item giveaways like the 7-Eleven stuff since that required you to go to an actual store in order to get them.
> 
> ...



The switch accounts work in a way that every account has its own save data for the games, so you could have up to 8 towns with just one copy, even if the game is downloaded digitally.  
As for the DLC, every switch is region-free, but Nintendo can still lock DLC to the country of the account, but there is no point in locking DLC, as you can create a second account and get the item, so Nintendo might aswell give it to everybody.
And the switch doesn't have streetpass, or a Nintendo Zone type of software, so the only way DLC can be locked to a region is if you  have to get a physical code from a store.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 16, 2018)

Piezahummy said:


> *The switch accounts work in a way that every account has its own save data for the games, so you could have up to 8 towns with just one copy, even if the game is downloaded digitally.  *
> As for the DLC, every switch is region-free, but Nintendo can still lock DLC to the country of the account, but there is no point in locking DLC, as you can create a second account and get the item, so Nintendo might aswell give it to everybody.
> And the switch doesn't have streetpass, or a Nintendo Zone type of software, so the only way DLC can be locked to a region is if you  have to get a physical code from a store.



Yeah, that's basically what I said. But I'm also taking into account that the Switch is heavily account based this time and Nintendo could potentially make it so that there is only one town file and that all 8(assuming you have that many) profiles can have a villager. This would keep the local social aspect, say between families or couples, going stronger than ever while at the same time allowing each player to have their own friend code and list. Accounts with foreign eShops tied to them would automatically reflect the "mayor" account, preventing any such means of obtaining locked foreign wifi DLC.

Of course this would raise the question of how they would make it so 8 different player controlled villagers could live in one town. Maybe a neighborhood screen separate of the main town perhaps? Akin to the Happy Home Showcase, but with each of the 8 houses being player houses with customizable exteriors and the like.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 25, 2018)

It's almost been 5 years since New Leaf has been released. Correct me if I'm wrong but this is the largest time gap between releases in the entire series. It's truly time for a new game. I honestly wouldn't care if it will be an upgraded New Leaf like City Folk was of Wild World. I just don't want to play on my 3DS now that I have a Switch. Which in my opinion is superior in every way.


----------

